# The porch is nearly done



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I think it is anyway. Ill probably add to it.

Done:
1. Spider scene ala ScareFX (thanks for a great idea ScareFX). Spinning spider victim on a mirror motor, 2 spiders on a wiper motor crank.
2. FCG is now on the porch, this way I dont blind my family and myself with all the UV lighting, and besides when the wind blows ever so slightly it looks really cool. Beef netting has a lot of uses one being making a curtain of sorts, the crank mechanism is above the FCG and even I cant see it.
3. The Bucky torso lights ala Terror Syndicate look really nice on those pillars, I know there are 4 pillars and only 2 lights, but there is always next year.
4. Batyboy has a place to call home now

To do:
1. Might add Boarded up windows
2. Giant spider on roof above spider scene

1st 2 rows of pics or so
http://www.grimvisions.com/new stuff.htm


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics Krough - Real good job!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool! Looks great Krough! The night shots of the torso lights are terrific and Batboy looks right at home (and of course I really like the spider scene). 

It appears it's gonna be a great year out there in the pacific northwest!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those torso lamps look great on those pillars! Makes me wish I had a porch!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you have a great house for haunting. And as always your props are the best. Our house it a 60"s style, which is scary itself, but not in a haunted sense. Love your spider victim, should give some tots nightmares.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I have lamps on either side of my garage which I hate. I'd leave those torso lamps up year-round.

Looks fantastic!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking very good krough, Halloween night will be memorable.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Krough - Looking great, man!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW, I do so love seeing your haunts (members of this forum) and what a great job you have done Krough! Just shows how dar I have to go and how far I can take my haunt.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thats really great! those lamps are so sickening lol...theyre awesome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are the man, krough.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin' great so far, can't wait to see the whole deal.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome krough. looks great. I LOVE those bucky torso lites. I wish I had a big porch.


----------

